# What is wrong with my cat? HELP!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So the other day we went to the animal shelter and got two kittens. One of them we wanted to keep for ourselves and the other was a gift for a really good friend that is a cat lover and was wanting a new kitten. So my other cat "Chini" really does not like these new babies. He has totally stopped eating (he has not eaten in 3 days, tomorrow with be day 4) and is throwing up and not moving around. He is really stressed out by the new guys. We have tried everything to make him happy again but all he does is mope around. :GAAH: So today our friend came to get her kitten and we let her take ours as well. I wanted to see if Chini would be happier without any naughy kittens around. It has been like 5 hours since both girls left and he is still not eating and is still very stressed. We are going to take him to the vet tomorrow if he does not start eating. He is still throwing up and unhappy. I really want this to work as I love my new kitty and want her back!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

uhhhh the pound!!! Sounds like she got something from the kittens that they have alread gotten over, or getting ready to get. Is the vomit yellow and smells bad??? if so parvo, and is not good, and pray its not. Might also be kennel cough. does she sound like she is sneezing/coughing??? There are more things that the wonderful pound has for puppys, Im not all that sure about cats. I would prob just take her to the vet. When I got my puppy (I will never go to the pound agein) I waited a few days to see if she got better, and 3 weeks, $800, alot of tears, she finaly got over kennel cough.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, sounds more like your cat got sick from the kittens. With the throwing he is just going to get more dehydrated and sick. I'd probably to him to the vet asap. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Your cat may have developed "Fatty Liver Disease" If a cat stops eating for a period of time (like during times of stress, illness etc.) their body releases fats which lodge in the liver and makes them sick. I had a cat who would develop this any time he got stressed or sick. It can make them very sick and they can die from it. It is a complex disease but the simple way my vet described it to me was that when a cat stops eating for whatever reason their body releases fat which them goes to the liver which sends signgals to the cat telling them that they are not hungery so the problem is compounded. My cat developed this once when I tried to switch his food brand - I learned the hard way that "He'll eat it when he gets hungry enough" doesn't work for cats :roll: , he got it once when we moved and once after swallowing a needle and thread.

If this is what your cat has it will most likely require a trip to the vet.


Jen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds much more like he's sick than stressed. I would take him to the vet right away...that way whatever is going on with him, they can catch it early and get it taken care of. :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for your input :hug: He is still not eating and we are taking him to the vet a little later. Poor guy  He threw up again last night but he is acting a little more bright eyed. I would rather him be a little sick that can get fixed up with some meds rather than it be stress. I would really like to keep my kitten ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well we took him to the vet and they think it is a upper respiratory infection that he got from the kittens. I'm really hoping he is better by the weekend and we can bring the kitten home and he will be OK with her presents ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Poor guy.  Hope he makes a quick recovery. :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Kylee :hug: He is still not eating but seems much more perky. He came over during dinner (he is about the worst begger I have ever seen :roll: ) and although he did not want to eat he tried to make himself known. I'm hoping that he will be better buy the morning ray:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your kittie is not well. I know it is stressful to introduce new pets and cats can be the hardest as they are not pack animals like dogs. So I think they have a harder time adjusting. Hop he feels better soon, glad to hear you took him to the vet and it is being treated.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have another cat named Clarence and he is the best cat ever! He is an awesome mice/rat killer and never cares if you bring a new kitty into the household. If only Chini could be like old Clarence and not react at all to the newbies! All cats should be like Clarence :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry your cat is ill....  

Get a little bit of tuna fish from a can and see if the cat will eat that?
If the cat won't eat it on it's own... have a can of cat food... that will easily blend with water in a blender and go through a syringe(no needle)..feed it slowly.. to the cat at the back corner of the mouth....don't mix the whole can...just a little bit from it... to get a little something down into the tummy.....remember to feed just a little at a time and see if the cat can hold it down...maybe start out with 3cc's of the water/mix food....and see how the cat handles that...if it is success and not throwing it up then ...give more in an hour....make a new batch each time.... try to offer the cat a little food before blending it and see if it will start eating on it's own...if not ..repeat what I mentioned above...( just remember to not let the cat eat to much at a time).... it has been quite a while... that your cat ate..... Hope this helps :hug: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It has been a long time since I have dealt with something like this but whenever we have a pet on a hunger strike we get Nutrical. I think it has to come from the vet. It is full of vitamins and carbs and stuff that get absorbed quickly. It is a paste that you smear on the roof of the mouth. I have brought animals back from the brink, even with parvo, with the stuff.
I hope your baby recovers. Anytime animals are kept together in a kennel situation Kennel Cough will show its ugly head.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Pam and Luvmyherd :hug: :hug: He has started eating a little. :leap: He ate some dry food when we came home from the vet (for some reason he will NOT eat canned cat food :shrug: ) and he had a little more dry last night and also this morning and afternoon. He gobbled down some cat treats and a few left overs from lunch. He seems to be making lots of progress! :clap: I think he will be just fine by the weekend! YAY! Let the hunger strike be over with! :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to hear he is improving. Hopefully the stress weakened him and made him more susceptible to the bacteria. With luck, after he recovers fully he will be able to handle having another kitten around.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is almost back to his normal self!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :applaud: YAY CHINI!  He is climbing the barn wood in the kitchen and he is eating pretty good, he had some yummy chedder cheese and hamburgur. We were all cheering as he came in the kitchen begging for food! I never thought I would be so happy to see an animal beg :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for the info Pam and Luvmyherd :hug:


 Your welcome...glad he is getting his appetite back.... great to here..... :thumb: :hug:


----------

